# [SOLVED] Can I change my monitor's native resolution?



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

My monitor's original native resolution was 1680x1050. But I recently began dual-screening with my 1080i television. Somehow this confused my main monitor and it now thinks that it is also widescreen, so its default resolution has changed to 1600x1200.
I created a custom resolution of 1680x1050 in the nvidia control panel which works. But all video games and other full screen applications default to 1600x1200.
The big problem is that my monitor can't display that resolution so I end up with a black screen, unable to change any resolution settings or otherwise.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Can I change my monitor's native resolution?*

Do you have your desktop cloned to both monitors (same picture on both) or extended?

FYI: 1600 x 1200 is not a widescreen resolution but a standard 4:3


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Can I change my monitor's native resolution?*



gcavan said:


> Do you have your desktop cloned to both monitors (same picture on both) or extended?
> 
> FYI: 1600 x 1200 is not a widescreen resolution but a standard 4:3


oh you're right, my mistake.
I have the screens extended, but the problem remains even after I unplug the tv from my computer and go back to a single screen.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Can I change my monitor's native resolution?*

The resolution should not be changing (even with multiple screens attached). If it is changing, there is a driver (video driver) or an OS/registry issue.

Try updating/reinstalling the video drivers, and then set the primary desktop resolution to the monitors native resolution (1680x1050).

Also, applications should use the screens native resolution. Games on the other hand often have a video setup where you select the resolution that you want to use. It then doesn't change unless you go back and manually change it.


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Can I change my monitor's native resolution?*

Turns out it was a driver problem. I had to do a _clean_ reinstall to set everything back to default. Hopefully I won't need to repeat the process every time I dual screen.
Thanks


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Can I change my monitor's native resolution?*

oh sorry, looks like I spoke too soon. After a restart the default resolution is back to 1600x1200 and reinstalling the driver isn't fixing it this time


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Can I change my monitor's native resolution?*

Is the TV connected all of the time? How is the TV connected? And is the desktop extended or cloned?

The desktop should be extended. Aside from that, I'd then suspect a Windows issue.


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Can I change my monitor's native resolution?*

nvidia released new beta drivers and they seem to have fixed the issue, hopefully permanently this time


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Can I change my monitor's native resolution?*

I'd suspect Windows before the video drivers, but glad it's working.


----------

